# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : رسالة طبقات الفقهاء

## وليد الدلبحي

اسم المؤلف: أحمد بن سليمان بن كمال باشا 
تاريخ الوفاة: 940هـ/1533م 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد الأوراق: 66 
نبذة عن المخطوط: أوله: اعلم أن الفقهاء على سبع طبقات الطبقة الأولى طبقة المجتهدين في الشرع كالأئمة الأربعة ومن سلك مسلكهم ...

آخره: ... فالويل لهم ولمن قلدهم كل الويل والحمد لله ...

حمل من هـــــــــــنــ  ـــــــــا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن محمود

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## حسن أحمد عبد الرازق خلف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
جزاكم الله خيرا وانى اسأل عن كتب اتحف الخل الوفى فى شرح الحزب السيفى

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

بارك الله فيك ، ولكن التصوير غير واضح إذ الكتابة مشوشة يصعب قراءتها ، ولو طبعت لكان أفضل ، فالرسالة صغيرة لا تتجاوز الأربع صفحات ، ولك منا الشكر .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

أبو عبد الرحمن محمود     
 حسن أحمد عبد الرازق خلف
أبو ذر الفاضلي
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الكريم ونفع بكم أما من ناحية التصوير فلا يوجد لدي الا هذه النسخة الوجيدة وشكراً.

----------


## محمود شمس الدين أمير الخزاعي

الأخ الأستاذ وليد الدلبحي .. الإخوة الكرام .. حفظكم الله تعالى .. 
جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير ، وثقل موازينكم يوم العرض عليه، آمين.
تتوفر لدي نسخة من رسالة طبقات الفقهاء للإمام ابن كمال باشا –رحمه الله تعالى- منسوخة في الورقة الثانية من نسخة نفيسة من مخطوطة فتاوى الإمام ابن كمال باشا -رحمه الله تعالى- وهي تقع في صفحة واحدة وليس أربع صفحات كما جاء في تعليق لأحد الإخوة المشاركين أعلاه، كما أن نسخة موقع الدكتور يوسف زيدان هي نفسها النسخة المرفوعة هنا في هذه المشاركة وهي من ورقتين فحسب، وليس أربع أوراق.
أرفق لكم في هذه المشاركة الورقة الثانية من مخطوطة فتاوى الإمام ابن كمال باشا وهي تتضمن نسخة من رسالة طبقات الفقهاء له – رحمه الله تعالى- وهي منسوخة في حياة المؤلف سنة 936هـ وهي من مخطوطات مكتبة جمعية التربية الإسلامية في بغداد .. سائلا المولى القدير أن ينفع بها.
ملاحظة: النسخة غير واضحة تماما بسبب سوء التصوير لكن يمكن قراءتها 

==  ==  ==
وعلى ذكر الطبقات فهذه مشاركة لأحد الإخوة عن الطبقات ونشأتها أحببت أن أنقلها كما هي للفائدة وهي من منتدى الأصلين ومسجلة باسم الأخ الشيخ عمر القيسي

==  ==  ==
الطبقات نشأتها وأهميتها وما كتب في طبقات الحنفية خاصة 

معنى الطبقات وأهميتها ونشأتها

أولاً:معنى الطبقات في اللغة والاصطلاح

الطبقات في اللغة
الطبقات جمع طبقة، ولها معان عدة منها طبقات الناس ومراتبهم كما قال الجوهري1 .
ومنها حال الإنسان وما يكون عليه قال الخليل (يقال : كانَ فلانٌ على طَبَقاتٍ شَتَّى من الدنيا أي حالات وقوله تعالى : {لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقاً عَن طَبَقٍ }[ الانشقاق19] أي: حالاً عن حالٍ يومَ القيامة، والطَّبَقُ : جماعة من الناسِ يعدلُونَ طبقاً مِثلَ جَماعة)2 .
وفي حديث أبي سعيد الخدري _ رضي الله عنه_ الطويل وفيه قال: ((فيكشف عن ساقه فيسجد له كل مؤمن ويبقى من كان يسجد لله رياء وسمعة فيذهب كيما يسجد فيعود ظهره طبقا واحدا)) 3 ،الطبَقُ : فَقار الظّهر واحدتُها طَبَقة يريد أنه صَار فَقارُهم كُلُّه كالفَقَارة الواحدَة فلا يقْدِرُون على السُّجود 4، وكذا يقال الطبقة المفصل 5 .

أما هي في الإصطلاح 
فيقول أستاذنا العلامة الدكتور محيي هلال في كتابه المكتبة واصول البحث(تقسيم الناس على شكل جماعات، كل جماعة تكون في مرتبة) 6 .

ثانيا: نشأة الطبقات وأهميتها 
ظهرت فكرة تقسيم الناس الى طبقات منذ عهود مبكرة، وكان الدافع لذلك هو الحرص على معرفة الشخص ومكانته بين أقرانه، حفاظا على السنة النبوية من الوضع والتحريف،وقد وصف ذلك المستشرق الألماني (روزنتال) بأنه (علم متصل بعلم الرجال وهو فن اسلامي أصيل) 7 ، وإمتدت هذه الفكرة شاملة أكثر ميادين المعرفة، من حديث وتفسير وتأريخ ولغة وغيرها، ولهذا إعتنى كثير من الفقهاء بتدوين الطبقات.
ثم ما لبثت الفكرة أن تطورت لتظهر معالم جديدة من حيث التنسيق والترتيب، فمنهم من كان يرتب الطبقات على الأعصار، ومنهم من كان يرتبها على اللقيا، ومنهم من كان يرتبها على حروف المعجمم، والأنساب والمدن والسنين، كل حسب اصطلاحه ولا مشاحة في الإصطلاح.
ولقد تجلت أهمية الطبقات عند المحدثين الذين أبدعوا في هذا الفن في التحقق من صحة السند حيث يعرف المتقدم على المتأخر، كما يعرف به التحقق من اسم الراوي ونسه من غير التباس بغيره.
أما أهمية الطبقات عند الفقهاء فهي تبرز في معرفة من يعتمد قوله ويرجح،ومن يترك ويصحح،عند تعارض الأقوال وتضاربها، وتباين الآراء واختلافها.

ما كتب في طبقات الحنفية
نظرا لتطور الدراسات الفقهية وتوسع دائرة الاجتهاد الفقهي، دعت الحاجة الى معرفة أحوال الفقهاء وبيان مراتبهم وتمييز منازلهم، فانبرى للتأليف في بيان طبقات الفقهاء علماء حرصوا أول الأمر على أن تدون مألفات شاملة لجميع الفقهاء من شتى المذاهب الإسلامية، فكان أول ما طالعنا من تلك المؤلفات كتاب طبقات الفقهاء للهيثم بن عدي(207هـ) الذي جاء مقارنا لحملة التأليف في علم الرجال، ثم جاء أبو اسحاق الشيرزي (476هـ) فيكتب هو الأخر كتابا في الطبقات أسماه طبقات الفقهاء.
وبعد أن توسعت المذاهب الإسلامية المشهورة وكثر الداخلون فيها احتيج الى تمييز رجال كل مذهب بؤلفات تعنى بنسبهم ونسبتهم وما أثر عنهم من الفرائد الفقهية.
وكان من أوائل من كتب طبقات شيوخ مذهب بعينه هو الامام أبو حفص عمر بن علي الموطوعي الشافعي المتوفي نحو سنة (440هـ)،فقد صنف للامام أبي الطيب سهل الصعلوكي كتابا سماه(المذَّهب في أعيان المذهب) ثم تبعه الناس، أما علماء الحنفية فيمكن أن يعد ما كتبه المؤرخ والفقيه أبو عبد الله الصيمري(436هـ) في كتابه أخبار أبي حنيفة وأصحابه أول تدوين لفقهاء الحنفية مع امامهم النعمان _عليه رحمة الله_ ثم تلاه أبو عاصم محمد بن ابراهيم بن محمد الهروي الحنفي(458هـ) فكتب كتابا أسماه طبقات الحنفية.
وبعد هذه العجالة نسطر أسماء الكتب التي جمعت طبقات الحنفية والتي لا يزال أغلبها حبيس المخازن في دور المخطوطات كما أشار لذلك أستاذنا الكبير الدكتور محيي هلال السرحان_حفظه الله_.
1. طبقات الحنفية: لأبي عاصم محمد بن ابراهيم بن محمد عبد الله الهروي (458هـ)، وهو مخطوط له نسخة في أيا صوفيا باستنبول8 .
2. وفيات الأعيان من مذهب النعمان: لنجم الدين ابراهيم بن علي بن أحمد الطَرَطوسي(758هـ) 9.
3. كتاب في طبقات الحنفية: لصلاح الدين عبد الله بن محمد المهندس(769هـ) 10.
4. الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية: لمحي الدين عبد القادر بن محمد بن نصر القرشي(775هـ)11 . 
5. نظم الجمان في طبقات أصحاب امامنا النعمان: لصارم الدين ابراهيم بن محمد بن ايدمر بن دقمان القاهري(809هـ) 12. 
6. المرقاة الوفية في طبقات الحنفية: لمجد الدين أبي طاهر محمد بن يعقوب الفيروز آبادي الشيرازي الشافعي(817هـ) 13.
7. التذكرة: لتقي الدين أحمد علي بن عبد القادر المقريزي(845هـ) 14.
8. كتاب طبقات الحنفية: للقاضي بدر الدين محمود بن أحمد العيني(855هـ) 15.
9. تاج التراجم في طبقات الحنفية: لزين الدين قاسم بن قطلوبغا(879هـ) 16.
10. طبقات الحنفية: لمحب الدين ابي الفضل محمد بن محمد الثقفي الحلبي المعروف بان الشحنة(890هـ) 17.
11. طبقات الحنفية: لقطب الدين محمد بن أحمد بن قاضيخان النهرواني الهندي (991هـ) 18.
12. الغرف العلية في تراجم متأخري الحنفية: لشمس الدين محمد بن علي بن أحمد بن طولون الصالحي الدمشقي(953هـ) 19.
13. أختصر محمد بن ابراهيم الحلبي (956هـ) كتاب صلاح الدين المهندس سالف الذكر وكذا اختصر كتاب القرشي الجواهر المضية.
14. ألف محمد حفيد آق شمس الدين(959هـ) في طبقات الحنفية كتابا، لم يذكر حاجي خليفة اسمه 20.
15. طبقات الحنفية: للمولى علي بن أمر الله الحنائي(979هـ) 21.
16. كتائب أعلام الأخيار من فقهاء مذهب النعمان المختار: لمحمود بن سليمان الكفوي(990هـ) 22.
17. الطبقات السنية في تراجم الحنفية: لتقي الدين بن عبد القادر التميمي(1010هـ) 23.
18. الأثمار الجنية في أسماء الحنفية: لعلي بن سلطان محمد القاري الهروي(1014هـ) 24، وهو عبارة عن اختصار لكتاب الجواهر المضية للقرشي كما أشار لذلك أستاذنا العلامة الدكتور محيي هلال السرحان. 
19. طبقات الحنفية: للقاضي خليل الرومي المعروف بصولاق زاده(1095هـ) 25.
20. الفوائد البهية في تراجم الحنفية: لأي الحسنات عبد الحي اللكنوي(1304هـ)26 ، وهذا الكتاب في حقيقة الأمر تلخيص وتهذيب لكتائب أعلام الأخيار للكفوي.
ولم يكتف الشيخ أبو الحسنات اللكنوي _ رحمه الله _بهذا الكتاب بل عمل لرجال الهداية كتابا ضمنه مقدمة الهداية، ثم عمل له ذيلا اسماه مذيلة الدراية، كما أفرد لشراح الجامع الصغير واصحاب المتنون والكتب تراجم ضمنها كتابه النافع الكبير في شرح الجامع الصغير،ثم ترجم لمن له ذكر أو لكتابه في شرح الوقاية مع شراحها ومحشيها، في مقدمة كتابه السعاية لشرح الوقاية.
وبهذ انتهت الكتابة في طبقات الحنفية ولم يؤثر كتاب بعد كتب اللكنوي _عليه رحمه الله_

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
1 الصحاح4/1511_1512،
2 العين5/108، وينظر اللسان10/209.
3 البخاري في الصحيح برقم (7001).
4ينظر:غريب الحديث لابن سلام4/72، غريب الحديث لابن قتيبة2/410، غريب الحديث للحربي2/363، الفائق1/235،النهاية3/250.
5 تاج العروس:6428.
6ص: 218
7 ينظر: علم التأريخ عند المسلمين 133_134.
8 ينظر نوادر المخطوطات العربية في مكتبات تركيا2/190، برقم984.
9 ينظر: كشف الظنون2/1098.
10 ينظر: كشف الظنون2/1098.
11 طبع طبعتين الأولى بحيدر آباد الدكن في الهند سنة1332هـ بجزئين، والثانية بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الفتاح الحلو في مطبعة عيسى الحلبي في مصر1398هـ بأربعة أجزاء.
12 ينظر: كشف الظنون2/1098، وهذا الكتاب كما أشار حاجي خليفة أنه يقع في ثلاثة أجزاء الأول منه لمناقب أبي حنيفة والثاني والثالث لأصحابه.
13 الضوء اللامع10/82، وقد أخبرني أستاذنا العلامة الدكتور محيي هلال أن أحدهم يعمل على تحقيقه، ثم أخبرني بعد زمن أن هذا الرجل ترك تحقيق الكتاب. 
14 أشار الشيخ قاسم بن قطلوبغا في مقدمة كتابه تاج التراجم أنه استقى كتابه من تذكرة شيخة المقريزي ومن الجواهر المضية.
15 ينظر:مفتاح السعادة1/266.
16 طبع طبعات متعددة أولها في لبيسك سنة1862م، وثانيها في مكتبة النثنى ببغداد السلام سنة1962م، ينظر معجم المطبوعات:216.
17 ايضاح المكنون2/78.
18 المصدر السابق.
19 ينظر: شذرات الذهب8/298، الكواكب السائرة2/52.
20 كسف الظنون2/1098.
21 طبع بتحقيق سماحة أستاذنا العلامة الدكتور محيي هلال السرحان في مطبعة الوقف السني ببغداد السلام سنة 2004م، في ثلاثة أجزاء.
22 لا يزال الكتاب مخطوطا وقد وقفت عليه، منه نسخة في المكتبة القادرية برقم(1242)، ينظر الآثار الخطية في المكتبة القادرية4/166.
23 طبع بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الفتاح الحلو سنة1970م، وظهر منه الجزء الأول فقط ، ثم أعيد طبعه في دار الرفاعي بالكويت سنة1983م، فظهرت منه الأجزاء الثلات وصولا الى حرف الزاي، ويبدو أنه لم يكمل. 
24 أخبرني أستاذنا العلامة الدكتور محيي هلال أنه قيد التحقيق في أحدى الكليات ببغداد، منه نسخة في مكتبة الأوقاف ببغداد السلام برقم(1/929_930) مجاميع، وثلاث نسخ في مكتبة عارف حكمت تحت الأرقام،2تأريخ، 3تأريخ،17/16محاميع،ينظر:تأ  يخ الأدب العربي2/518، فهرس مكتبة الأوقاف تسلسل6755.
25 ينظر ايضاح الكنون2/78، معجم المؤلفيين4/119.
26طبع طبعات متعددة في لكنو وفي قازان وفي مصر وفي باكستان، وافضل الطبعات التي، إعتنى بها أحمد الزعبي،والتي طبعت في مطبعة دار الأرقم،1418هـ _1998م.

----------


## أم مريم

> اسم المؤلف: أحمد بن سليمان بن كمال باشا 
> تاريخ الوفاة: 940هـ/1533م 
> نوع الخط: نسخ 
> عدد الأوراق: 66 
> نبذة عن المخطوط: أوله: اعلم أن الفقهاء على سبع طبقات الطبقة الأولى طبقة المجتهدين في الشرع كالأئمة الأربعة ومن سلك مسلكهم ...
> آخره: ... فالويل لهم ولمن قلدهم كل الويل والحمد لله ...
> حمل من هـــــــــــنــ  ـــــــــا


المخطوط يتألف من ورقتين و ليس 66...
بارك الله فيك ،

----------


## محمود شمس الدين أمير الخزاعي

> المخطوط يتألف من ورقتين و ليس 66...
> بارك الله فيك ،


وفيك بارك الله 
نسخة موقع الدكتور يوسف زيدان من ورقتين ، ونسخة مكتبة جمعية التربية الإسلامية من ورقة واحدة فقط.
بارك الله بالجميع، ونفع بكم.. آمين.

----------


## أبو عبدالله تثليث

أيها الإخوة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   وبعد:
فأنا أعمل على تحقيق كتاب "نور العين في إصلاح جامع الفصولين" لمحمد بن أحمد الشهير والده بنشانجي زاده (ت1031هـ) ولم أقف له على ترجمة مطوله ووافية وقد استبشرت خيراً بما نقله الأخ محمود الخزاعي فلعلي أجد فيه بغيتي غير أني آمل إفادتي أكثر عن الكتاب والمؤلف ممن لدية إي فائدة قد تفيدني في إثراء البحث ولكم جزيل الشكرحيث أني أعمل بمنطقة نائية جدا عن المكتبات بالمملكة العربية السعودية وقد عزمت على السفر بعد أربعة أيام لمدينة الرياض حرسها الله لأجل البحث .

----------


## أبو عبدالله تثليث

الاخوة الاعضاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته                           وبعد :
من كان لدية أي فائدة فليتحفنا بها فضلاً لا أمراً جزاكم الله خيراَ .
وآمل أن ترسل لي بريدك الألكتروني يا أخ أبو محمد الأفريقي حفظك الله ز

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## أسد الدين سالم

؟؟ هذا ليس الكتاب !!

----------

